# Black Friday specials



## Seemo.wm

May this henceforth be the thread of vendor specials held on or during the period of black friday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hi @Seemo.wm 

As you know, vendors are not allowed to promote in the general threads of the forum. This thread forms part of that. 

If you want them to take part in this thread then we will have to move it to The Who has stock subforum. 

Let us know and we can do that for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Seemo.wm

Owh yes ok that would be perfect @Silver 
Please move accordingly


----------



## Stosta

Seemo.wm said:


> Owh yes ok that would be perfect @Silver
> Please move accordingly


I've moved it to the "Who has Stock?" sub-forum so now vendors can post on here too!

Here are the ones I've found so far...

*Rebel Revolution* (@BaD Mountain )

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rebel-revolution-vape-black-friday-special.t44142/

*NoonClouds *(@Morne )

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/black-friday-sale-new-shop-launch-noonclouds.t44373/

*Lung Candy *(@Maxxis )

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/black-friday-at-lung-candy.t44360/

*BLCK Vapour *(@Richio)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blck-vapour-blck-friday-specials.t44087/







*Vaporize *(@vaporize.co.za )

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporize-co-za-black-friday-sale.t44326/

*Vaperite *(@Vaperite South Africa )

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaperite-black-friday-sale.t44317/

*My Vape E-Liquids *(@Yusuf Kathrada )

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/black-friday-and-a-new-juice.t44211/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## BaD Mountain

*This special only available on our website. 
www.revolutionvape.co.za

Join the Revolution!!*

@Stosta Thank you ​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Vapers Corner

*
ONLINE AND IN-STORE DEALS ON
EVERYTHING!!!
www.vaperscorner.co.za*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

*Throat Punch *(@Throat Punch )

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/throat-punch-black-friday-sale.t44398/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

*Valley Vapour* (@Dinxster )

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/valley-vapour-black-friday-is-coming.t44422/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

*Vape King *(@Stroodlepuff )

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vk-black-friday.t44424/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

*Atomix Vapes *(@Frostbite )

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/black-friday-atomix-vapes.t44437/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

*All Day Vapes* (@YeOldeOke )

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/black-friday-at-all-day-vapes.t44436/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

*ZA Concentrates *(@AndreH )

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blackfriday-za-concentrates.t44441/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cruzz_33

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/drip-society-cyber-weekend-sale.t44446/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

*H2Vape and Majestic Vape Company *(@Sash )

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/prize-giv...e-boksburg-durban-24-25-november-2017.t44448/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Rude Rudi said:


> View attachment 114041


Sorry @Rude Rudi !

You were so on the ball by getting yours up early I missed it when I was consolidating them at the beginning here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Stosta said:


> Sorry @Rude Rudi !
> 
> You were so on the ball by getting yours up early I missed it when I was consolidating them at the beginning here



I may find it in my heart to forgive you in time...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

*Dragon Vape *(@Lim )

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/black-friday-special.t44456/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Vape hyper has already started their Black Friday sale and for all those loving jam monster, it’s going for R270! My order placed last night

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

*Avacare Vape* (@Clarissa )

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/black-friday-specials-buy-3x-50ml-of-juice-for-r180.t44521/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ettiennedj

Just a big thanks to @Stosta for taking it on himself to manage this tread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

ettiennedj said:


> Just a big thanks to @Stosta for taking it on himself to manage this tread.


If I knew how many vendors would have specials I might not have done it! Hahaha!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

I've edited my first post to include the specials that @Richio put up...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/black-friday-specials.t44359/#post-606181

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Brenden

Jengz said:


> Vape hyper has already started their Black Friday sale and for all those loving jam monster, it’s going for R270! My order placed last night


From the 3 different flavours which would you say is your favorite?


----------



## Yusuf Kathrada

Available at Brothers Vapes...

Also available for collection in Benoni, and centurion...









Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Brenden said:


> From the 3 different flavours which would you say is your favorite?


I like strawberry the most and in close second blueberry, never tried apple but mmmmmf grape I didn’t like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brenden

Jengz said:


> I like strawberry the most and in close second blueberry, never tried apple but mmmmmf grape I didn’t like


Thanks dude


----------



## Stosta

*Sir Vape *(@Sir Vape )

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blk-friday-specials-sir-vape.t44562/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

*House of Vape *(@HouseOfVape )

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/black-friday-specials.t44563/


----------



## Stosta

*The Flavour Mill *(@Erica_TFM )

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/black-friday-tfm.t44554/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mari

EiCig Inn has some mind blowing specials on this day in Store only...

Black Friday is Here!!!!

*Steam Crave Specials:*


Aromamozer V-RDA for R470.00 WAS R650.00
Aromamizer RDTA V2 for R480.00 WAS R660.00
Aromamizer Supreme 4ml or 7ml for R490.00 WAS R675.00
Aromamizer Limited Edition R350.00 WAS R485.00




*More import Specials:*


Buy 3 Kilo 15ml for R400.00 *WAS R540.00*
Buy 2 Boosted 30ml for R400.00 *WAS R650.00*
Buy 2 Phillip Rocke 32ml for R400.00 *Was R720.00*
Buy 1 Milkbar 120ml for R500.00 *WAS R850.00*






*Loast Vape Halcyon BF Squonker + HCigar Maze 24mm BF RDA and a Crafters code Snapback Cap for R2300.00*

*WAS R2895.00*









*Boxer BF 3D printed Clone kit including a single 18650 battery for R500.00

WAS R620.00*






*Coil Master V2 DIY Toolkit (Clone) + Coil Master Unltra Sonic Cleaner(Authentic) + a packet of Cotton Bacon for R800.00

WAS R1060.00*






*Geekvape Karma Kit + Tsunami Kit for R1400.00

WAS R1625.00*






*Geekvape Mech Pro Mod + Geekvape Tsunami 22 RDA including 2 18650 batteries for R1200.00

WAS R1460.00*





*
Geekvape Tsunami 24 RDA + Wismec Therom RDTA for R650.00

WAS R770.00*






*Smok VCT Atomizer with 2 spare coils for R130.00

WAS R260.00*






*Smok GCT Atomizer with 2 spare coils for R260.00

WAS R380.00*






*Kangertech KBox 200W + Kangertech Top Tank Mini + 30ml E-Liquid including 2 Batteries for R1500.00

WAS R1830.00*





*
Wire Special: R300.00*


Geekvape Ni80 Roll
UD SS316 Roll
Demon Killer - Fused Clapton / Alien / Hive
Rebuild coil Jig Small





*
Wire Special: R200.00*


Geekvape Ni80 Roll
UD SS316 Roll
Demon Killer - Fused Clapton / Alien / Hive





*Wotofo Conqueror RTA + Wotofo Ice Cude RDA for only R590.00*

*WAS R770.00 *








*Wotofo Troll RDTA + HCigar Maze 24mm RDA for only R600.00*

*WAS R860.00 *











*The Crafters Code wants to give all the custard lovers a gift:*


Buy 2 Crafters 30ml E-Liquid for only R220.00 (normal price R300.00)
Buy 2 Crafters 60ml E-Liquid for only R380.00 (Normal Price R440.00)
Buy 2 Crafters 100ml E-Liquid for only R580.00 (Normal price R640.00)
*Monkey Kind RDA + REM RDA for only R350.00*

*WAS R560.00 *






*UD Godzilla V2 RDA + Subzero RDA for only R450.00*

*WAS R690.00*






*Import E-Liquids 2 for R350.00 (Please note Mostly 6mg)*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Veez

Bigup to Vape Cartel. No clickbait no hype. your deals and black friday specials wow. you owned black friday!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Brenden

Veez said:


> Bigup to Vape Cartel. No clickbait no hype. your deals and black friday specials wow. you owned black friday!!!


Cheers to the weekend il vape to that!! Vape cartel owned it,thanks to the team!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Wow, what a great effort @Stosta 
Thank you
Mighty fine specials indeed!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Waiting for my Black Friday purchases like..

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Adephi said:


> Waiting for my Black Friday purchases like..
> 
> View attachment 114486






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------

